# fish mount time frame



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

For all taxidermists out there, is a 9 year wait a for a fish mount (2 white bass) a little long? What is a normal turn around time on a fish?


Chad


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

9 years??!!!


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

I had a buddy from college wait almost 7 for a brown trout, so I am just wondering do fish take that long to process...

Chad


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Way to long! call the taidermist and check on him. Maybe it got buried in his freezer, or something.


----------



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

Last fish I had done, was done in around 9 MONTHS. This is quicker then expected but it lucked out.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I've been looking at a bunch and the average time frame for a fish mount is 8 months.. so if you have 2 fish say 16 months... Only one guy claims to take up to a year, maybe a little longer...


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

a year is about normal, your lucky to get under that... but 9 years:yikes: it all depends on the amount of work he has before yours... id tolerate a year... 9 years id be livid.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I have a great taxi-man, last walleye I had mounted was done in about 6 weeks!


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

neil duffey said:


> a year is about normal, your lucky to get under that... but 9 years:yikes: it all depends on the amount of work he has before yours... id tolerate a year... 9 years id be livid.


I figured it was too long, I sent a pintail out west to get mounted this past Jan. and was given a turn around of 13 months...so I guess with these fish I'll have to eat my deposit and call it quits after 9 years. Maybe call the BBB or something...buyer beware I guess is the name of the game.


Chad


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Way to long. Fish mounts don't take up that much time. If the taxi doesn't have much going on and is part time, he should be able to have it done in two months. Full time taxi's no more than a 1 year and a half. I know a guy who can get them done in 3 weeks.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Is the guy still in business? I'd be going in and leaving with something....


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

StumpJumper said:


> Is the guy still in business? I'd be going in and leaving with something....


That would be my guess. My ducks would take about 6 months, and the deer not much longer. Who would wait even ONE year without calling!?!?!


----------



## badguychaser (Jul 11, 2009)

i have never waited more then 10 weeks on a fish. deer mounts 6 mounth.


----------

